
Klackity Klack - fogus
http://www.dadhacker.com/blog/?p=2157
======
gus_massa
+5 for having > and < in the keyboard. In Spanish and Latin keyboard has
additional keys like Ñ and Ç. Some brilliant mind decided to remove the > and
< key to make more room. More info: [http://keyboards.jargon-
file.org/](http://keyboards.jargon-file.org/)

+10 for having a block of 3x2 special kesys (Ins - Home - PgUp // Del - End -
PgDown), and not a 2x3 block or a 3x3 block that includes “turn off”, “destroy
pc” and “format disk”, or whatever they say.

